# The Grumpy Celt's MECHAMANCY!



## HellHound (Jul 21, 2005)

[imager]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_5161.jpg[/imager]*Things Change*

Mechamancy turns magic from its ancient role as a mysterious power into a modern tool. Mechamancers - mages who combine spellcasting with the principles of clockwork technology - are bringing magic to the common man, creating conveniences that will march the world toward a future where magic and science are one. Though they have many opponents who want to defend the old ways, the mechamancers have powerful weapons at their disposal, and the fantastic revolution seems inevitable. 

Inside you will find the history of mechamancy, and the tools that will help you shape its future. Included are: 
The Machinist and Technician prestige classes, those who command and create items of mechamancy. 
15 mechamancy spells, including grand calculation and summon machine. 
25 mechamancy items, including Skinner armor and the White-Barker Enhanced Light Cannon. 
Detailed rules for designing and creating your own tools, weapons, armor, vehicles, and creatures with mechamancy.
*Things change.
Your power will decide where that change will lead.*

---

*E.N. Toolbook - Mechamancy* is now on sale in non-watermarked, non DRM PDF format at DriveThruRPG, and will be available shortly in PDF -AND- Print editions at RPGnow!


----------

